# EMA de Relíquias - Odemira [INAG] (01/10/2011)



## Daniel Vilão (30 Out 2011 às 10:56)

Algumas fotografias da EMA do INAG em Relíquias, Odemira. Visão geral dos instrumentos.


----------



## filipe cunha (30 Out 2011 às 12:11)

Boa reportagem, gostei do pormenor primitivo das medições, a complementar  a tecnologia existente, não vá esta falhar


----------

